

Markets Are Conversations (1999) - dmor
http://www.cluetrain.com/book/markets.html

======
SixSigma
Marketing is identifying potential, communicating willing and the executing
transactions.

It is the activity that makes selling redundant.

~~~
SixSigma
Curious. As someone doing a degree in marketing I was happy to finally
contribute.

Peter Drucker : "There will always, one can assume, be a need for some
selling. But the aim of marketing is to make selling superfluous…"

[http://sustainabilityneedsmarketing.com/2013/04/17/marketing...](http://sustainabilityneedsmarketing.com/2013/04/17/marketing-
makes-selling-redundant/)

------
amelius
If markets are conversations, then why do we allow basically a single company
(incidentally Google) to moderate all these conversations?

